# Wall Mounts for Energy Take Classic 5.1



## ClevelandSound

Hello all! I'm in a bit of a pickle here. After hours upon hours of research, I finally decided to go with the highly recommended Energy Take Classic 5.1 setup. The problem is, as I look at wall mounts for the four satellite speakers, I begin to notice a bit of a trend: There is no easy way to mount these speakers, and all mounts are not reliable whatsoever.

Has anyone had ANY experience in doing this, and if so, HOW and WHAT did you use?

I'm looking to mount them to the wall not the ceiling, and I'd prefer to not have to do anything too extreme. Ideally, I'm looking for someone to give me a good wall mount that they used. 

AND PLEASE NO DIY. I'm not looking to take out a whole wall here.


----------



## ALMFamily

I have never had to do it, but I did locate a very informative thread from someone who was looking for the same thing.

Do a Google search for "energy take classic 5.1 wall mount" and check out the first hit.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Something along the lines of this will work. When you search, just look for the weight ratings.

Many, many, years ago I set Take Classics up with wall mounts. In order to get them to fit (the looked very similar to the mounts linked) I had to alter the mounts with a hack saw. But, once I reshaped them I was able to get them to screw into the back of the speakers.


----------

